# Welche Brandungsrute kaufen



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 62015 (12. März 2011)

Moin,moin,

an alle.

Ich möchte mir zwei neue Brandungsruten zulegen.

Ich habe zwei sehr betagte World Champion II.:g

Welche würdet Ihr empfehlen. #cFreue mich über jeden Tip.

Beste Grüße an alle|wavey:

Jöfi


----------



## Norbi (12. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Moin Jöfi,ich würde Deine Frage in den Tread (Brandungsangeln)
Stellen!|wavey:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=15


----------



## Truttafriend (12. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Hab dich mal in den richtigen Bereich geschubst #h


----------



## xbxmxnn (13. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Stimmt, hier bestimmt besser aufgehoben... 

Ich persönlich würde immer, wenn es sich von der Transportlänge her einrichten lässt, zweiteilige empfehlen, bessere Aktion, langlebiger, weitere Würfe... Und Modelle gibt es genug, von Greys, Daiwa, Sonik usw.

Oder alternativ das vielleicht naheliegende: Die aktuelle Version der World Champion, aber da können Dir andere sicher eher raten, ob die vergleichbar mit Deinen ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 62015 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Hallo an Euch drei und erstmal Danke.#6

Werde mir die sache mal genauer anschauen.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jöfi


----------



## degl (13. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Jöfi,
du wirst in der Preisklasse deiner alten WCII fast von jedem Hersteller gute Brandungsruten finden.

Es ist eh nicht Möglich geziehlt eine bestimmte Rute zu empfehlen, da keiner genau weiß, ob du dann damit klarkommst....

Es ist fast unumgänglich die versch. Modelle selbst mal in die Hand zu nehmen um Feeling zu bekommen

gruß degl


----------



## Mecki (14. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Hallo Jöfi,

so denke ich auch. Ich zB. habe mir 4 mal Brandungsruten gekauft. Die ersten waren von Balzer,dann glaube ich DAM dann Spro und jetzt Wega. Die Wegaruten sind zwar sehr teuer gewesen aber dafür komme ich mit den Teilen super klar. Wenn Du einen guten Händler hast, leih Dir ne Rute, fahre ans Wasser oder an eine Wiese und mache ein paar Würfe. Solltest Du dann klar kommen kaufe Sie.

Gruß Mecki


----------



## skolkoremi (13. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Hallo,

willst due eine von den Wordchampion II verkaufen. Kannst Kontakt aufnehmen unter: Skolkoremi@googlemail.com

Bester Gruß

Georg#h


----------



## Merlin (13. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

wenn du schon die World Champion II hast ...würde ich mir jetzt die W.CH. III kaufen


----------



## kerasounta (13. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Also ich bin so tief in dieses Thema eingetaucht..

und es wird eigentlich immer schwerer ne rute zu empfehlen..
weil auch die Top Ruten enttäuschen...zumindest manche hier...

Am besten beim Angelkolllegen testen oer in einem angellden die rute mal in die Hand nehmen....

Teurer ist nicht immer besser und Markenhersteller nicht immer ein Garant für ne geile Brandungsrute...

also die Cormoran X und S ist im Bereich des bezahlbaren un ist wohl zu empfehlen...
viele haben auch die Penn Overseas Pro Surf in ihrem Besitz und sind begeistert....

alternativ zu einer Quantum WC3 kannse auch ne Grauvell Rute nehmen Teknos Z1...ist wohl der WC2 sehr sehr ähnlich....


----------



## prime caster 01 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

hallo ich würde erstmal sagen finger wech von shimano ruten 

die Wordchampion 3 würde ich auch empfehlen die is auch in moment bei knutzen in kiel im angebot für unglaubliche 219 euro


----------



## kerasounta (13. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> hallo ich würde erstmal sagen finger wech von shimano ruten
> 
> die Wordchampion 3 würde ich auch empfehlen die is auch in moment bei knutzen in kiel im angebot für unglaubliche 219 euro



weißt du schon Tom, welche Ruten du nimmst ??

Gruss


----------



## prime caster 01 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

du meinst mein kolege der weiß noch nicht welche er nimmt heute erstma femarn cap der veranstalter wollte auch noch ma nin par ruten zum werfen mitbringen veleicht is da ja noch was dabei


----------



## fischmäc (26. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Moin Ihr,

hole mal das Thema wieder nach oben.

Leider war kein Bericht von Tom zu lesen welche Rute nun gut ist.

Habe gestern mal einen Rutenanfasser bei FP in Kiel gemacht.

Ja, die Quantum ist schon gut, allerdingst standen da noch weitere schöne Ruten z.B. von Daiwa, Shimano, Sportex und Spro.

Zur Entscheidung für mich einfach zu viel des Guten.

Jetzt hat mir der Mitarbeiter da im Laden angeboten sich mit mir am Strand zu treffen und Probewürfe zu machen.

Finde ich echt toll, 
nur wenn ich dann die Ruten im Internet billiger finde hätte ich echt ein Problem, da ich nie gerne zuviel Geld ausgebe.

Was ist denn Eure Meinung zum Service und Preisproblem.
Kann man da evtl. noch Preise drücken?


Gruß
fischmac


----------



## degl (26. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Da du im Internet auch die für DICH "falschen" Ruten erwischen kannst, kann dir niemand helfen dieses Prob zu lösen...........

Allerdings........eh bisserl was am Preis geht eigentlich immer und rechne den Versand noch dazu

Und die "Qunatum" hab ich im Ebbää...schon für 405€ gesehen.........jaja...so kanns gehen

gruß degl


----------



## HAKSE (26. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Ganz ehrlich? Es ist das allerhinterletzte einerseits so einen Service wie ein Probewerfen am Strand warzunehmen aber andererseits wegen 10,50 dann doch im Internet zu bestellen. Da auch noch übers Preisdrücken nachzudenken würd eich als Verkäufer als unverschämtheit empfinden.

Warum denn Finger weg von Shimanoruten?


----------



## degl (26. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*



HAKSE schrieb:


> Warum denn Finger weg von Shimanoruten?



Die Frage ist Tom uns schuldig geblieben#c

gruß degl


----------



## Meefo 46 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Moin .
Also meiner Meinung nach ist begrabbeln sehr wichtig,wenn ich eine Rute geworfen habe kann ich besser Entscheiden.

Onlinekauf ! was ist bei nicht "gefallen;defekt;reparatur;garantie.
Ich brauche den persönlichen Kontakt zu meinem Gerätehändler,
mit dem Preis einigt man(n) sich (meistens).

Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (26. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*



fischmac schrieb:


> Moin Ihr,
> 
> hole mal das Thema wieder nach oben.
> 
> ...


 
Das muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen. 
Du solltest aber auch wissen, wenn jeder (viele tun es eh schon, schade), Beratung, Anfassen und Service vor Ort haben will, dann aber die günstigeren Preise ubers Netz bezahlen will, dann wird auf mittlere Sicht Beratung, Anfassen und Service vor Ort nicht mehr existieren können...


----------



## fischmäc (26. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*



degl schrieb:


> Da du im Internet auch die für DICH "falschen" Ruten erwischen kannst, kann dir niemand helfen dieses Prob zu lösen...........
> 
> Allerdings........eh bisserl was am Preis geht eigentlich immer und rechne den Versand noch dazu
> 
> ...


 
Die könnte ich als Paar dort für 219,-- Stck. bekommen.

Habe jetzt für kommenden Sonntag einenTermin vereinbart.

Folgende Ruten will er mutbringen: Shimano Venegance, Shimano TWIN Tip, Shimano (vergessen, so eine blaue), Shimano Surf Leader, Quantum WC III, Sportex und was ganz neues von Spro.
Hatte ich in der Hand. 
Boah ähh, wie ein Esstäbchen beim Chinamann.

Ich werde am Montag mal berichten


----------



## degl (26. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Grüß Carsten mal von mir..............#6

gruß degl

P.s.  ist schon nicht selbstverständlich..........mal ein paar Ruten"probezuwerfen"

echt goil sowas#6#6


----------



## fischmäc (26. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*



degl schrieb:


> Grüß Carsten mal von mir..............#6
> 
> gruß degl
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Degl,

wer ist Carsten ?

Der Verkäufer ?  
So ein Typ, ca 50 Jahre, Gute 200 cm hoch,
super sympatisch und Angler pur ?
Der will mit mir zumindest an den Strand.
Er sagt mir nicht genau wo.Immer nur eine Andeutung.

Na ja mal sehen, wir nehme auf jeden Fall ein paar Würmer mit.


----------



## SaschaW (26. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Hallo,

das müsste Carsten sein. Ich habe dort auch meine Ruten gekauft.
Beratung ist Top und der Service auch.
Das er dir jetzt die WC III für 219.-Stk beim Paarkauf anbietet macht mich allerdings stutzig. Mein Kumpel hat dort vor 2-3 Wochen auch zwei WC III gekauft und definitiv mehr bezahlt.
Für 219.- kannst du ( wenn die Probewürfe passen) nicht viel falsch machen.
Sollte es die Sportex Magnus Surf sein, dann guck dir die auch mal ganz genau an und mach damit ein paar Würfe mehr.
Ich habe Shimano's, suche aber noch nach etwas anderen.
Die Shimano's sind mir zu schlecht verarbeitet und die verbauten Ringe gefallen mir auch nicht.
Habe beide Leitringe schon tauschen müssen.
Es kann nicht sein, das die Sic Einlage Macken bekommt wenn sich beim Wurf die Keule um den Ring schlägt.
Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## degl (26. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*



fischmac schrieb:


> Hallo Degl,
> 
> wer ist Carsten ?
> 
> ...



Jo,

unendlich lang der Kerl und lass dir auch mal die "Neuen" von Cormoran zeigen

gruß degl


----------



## Boedchen (27. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

OMG ^^
Also 2 Sachen, wenn ich einen SERVICE bekomme von EINEM Laden gehört es sich auch die Ruten dort zu holen.
Da ich ganz ZUFÄLLIG weis welche Ruten Degl fischt beherzige den Rat auch die Cormoran zu Testen
Aber egal für welche Rute du dich entscheidest, achte darauf das es dein "Taschengeld" nicht so übersteigt das du dich aus angst um die Rute zurückhälst beim werfen  Nur so am Rande erwähnt.


----------



## JanS (27. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Jo die Comoran's sind schon Sahne  ...  *schlabber*


----------



## Christian1982 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Ich kann Prime so nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Hab selbst 2 Shimano´s: Super Aero + Surf Leader und bis auf die Steckverbindung (die Hakt manchmal) und im Krautfall die zu engen Ringe, sind die Ruten echt Top.   Ja ne Cormo hatte ich auch mal inner Hand, die war gut aber auch teuer ^^  LG CH


----------



## prime caster 01 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Ne das ist ales mist die Rollen halter reißen nach einiger zeit und sind vol weiche Ruten wen ma sie nicht in exstra hart nimmt.


----------



## prime caster 01 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Top is auf jeden die Daiwa Sealine Extreme surf


----------



## doc040 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Moin,moin, da muss ich Primecaster Recht geben mit den Shimano´s,die sind überwiegend zu weich als BX. Ich hatte die Antares,Techniums,sowie Surfleaders. Die Lowriderberingung sorgt auch für Schnurstau,bei grossen breiten Spulen.  Können die neuen Cormoran denn an die Blackstars anküpfen? Mfg doc


----------



## Boedchen (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*



doc040 schrieb:


> .... Können die neuen Cormoran denn an die Blackstars anküpfen? Mfg doc



Es sind ganz Unterschiedliche Ruten, Meiner meinung nach ist da Cormoran echt gelungen Preis/Leistung zu Optimieren. Andere Hersteller liegen im Vergleichbaren Ramen ums Doppelte Höher im Preis. Also ich pers :k meine Ruten


----------



## degl (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*



doc040 schrieb:


> Moin,moin, da muss ich Primecaster Recht geben mit den Shimano´s,die sind überwiegend zu weich als BX. Ich hatte die Antares,Techniums,sowie Surfleaders. Die Lowriderberingung sorgt auch für Schnurstau,bei grossen breiten Spulen.  Können die neuen Cormoran denn an die Blackstars anküpfen? Mfg doc



Nein,

die Blackstar Titanium sind "Bretthard, so das ich  nach 2 Std.
"Rücken" bekam.....
Seltsamerweis passierte das mit den 2-teiligen Titanium nicht, da war nur die Transportlänge mein Prob.

Die aktuellen Competiton S+X sind auch preislich gesehen interessant(120 und 170€ ggü. 300€ für die Titaniums)

Und ich kann Tom´s Kritik an den Shimanoruten so nicht verstehen, teilen sie sich doch das Problem mit dem "Schnurstau" in den Lowriderringen doch mit allen anderen Brandungsruten, die so beringt sind und das Shimano ein Qualitätsproblem hätte ist mir NEU(von möglichen Aussreißern mal abgesehen)..........#c

gruß degl


----------



## Boedchen (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*



degl schrieb:


> ...so das ich  nach 2 Std.
> "Rücken" bekam.....
> ....
> gruß degl



Na dann sind wir mal froh das du nicht "Bauch" bekommen hast, nen bissl mehr Rücken ist doch Prima|kopfkrat


----------



## kerasounta (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

mal ne frage zur WC3

ist die mit dem hellen Blank für die Nordmeere nicht zu empfindlich....
man sieht ja schnell Kratzer oder Schmutz usw....
ist der blank weiß oder silber?

Sieht ja nicht schlecht aus die Rute, wenn Sie dann noch qualitativ stark ist !


----------



## degl (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Na dann sind wir mal froh das du nicht "Bauch" bekommen hast, nen bissl mehr Rücken ist doch Prima|kopfkrat



Noch mehr Bauch?.........|abgelehn|abgelehn

gruß degl


----------



## degl (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*



kerasounta schrieb:


> mal ne frage zur WC3
> 
> ist die mit dem hellen Blank für die Nordmeere nicht zu empfindlich....
> man sieht ja schnell Kratzer oder Schmutz usw....
> ...



Ich empfands als "Elfenbeinmetallic"........kann aber auch am "Kunstlicht" im Laden gelegen haben und "Gebrauchspuren" sind bei allen Ruten auf Dauer fast unvermeidlich

gruß degl


----------



## kerasounta (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Gute Besserung Degl !

kenne das mit dem Rücken, hab da unten am Kreuz ab und an ne Blockade und dann ist bewegen unangenehm und schmerzhaft !

Grüsse Aki


----------



## degl (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Degl !
> 
> kenne das mit dem Rücken, hab da unten am Kreuz ab und an ne Blockade und dann ist bewegen unangenehm und schmerzhaft !
> 
> Grüsse Aki



Danke Aki,

aber so dramatisch wars dann doch nicht........ich meinte eher, das der Rücken erlahmte, weil die Titaniums immer volle Power brauchten und mir das über so einen Angeltag zu wenig Freude bereitete.............

Die Competitons sind da "angenehmer" zu meinem älteren Rücken|supergri

gruß degl


----------



## Angler9999 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Sind die Preise bei Brandungsruten gesunken?
2 St für 219 € ... Guter Kurs ...

Ich habe, weil es vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr keine gute Rute unter 200 € gab 2 Beastmaster 225gr.Wg (127€/st) gekauft.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Diese Rute wird aber nie erwähnt. Sicher weil sie mit den von euch genannten nicht mithalten kann?

Meine alten Blackstars waren zu weich. Die beiden alten Sportex zu brutal hart. Die Sh. Beastmaster ist für mich völlig ok.

Wenn ihr die Ruten probewerfen könnt ist das goldwert!


----------



## degl (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Sind die Preise bei Brandungsruten gesunken?
> 2 St für 219 € ... Guter Kurs ...
> 
> Ich habe, weil es vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr keine gute Rute unter 200 € gab 2 Beastmaster 225gr.Wg (127€/st) gekauft.
> ...



Stk. 219€ wenn er ein Pärchen kauft

Und nein, die Beastmaster sind hier nicht erwähnt, da der "Suchende" ja die nächst höhere Preisklasse selbst anstrebt.
Ja,
die aktuellen Beastmaster halte ich für gut und brauchbar und mit ca.140€ auch Preislich noch gut zu händeln...allerdings gibts in der Preisklasse auch einige andere "Erzeugnisse" zum Brandeln

gruß degl


----------



## Angler9999 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

.... Sonst würden wir alle mit den gleichen Ruten am Wasser stehen.


----------



## doc040 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Moin,moin,vielen Dank für eure schnelle Antwort bezüglich der Cormoran´s. Hatte ich mir auch schon fast gedacht,das Sie geschmeidiger sind.  Was ich jetzt nicht ganz nach vollziehen kann das die Dreigeteilten  härter sind als die zweigeteilten.|bigeyesAber egal entscheiden ist doch nur der Spaßfaktor:vik:.Ich werde morgen mal just 4fun losziehen,das Ziel noch unklar|uhoh:,aber nach 3 Jahren ohne Brandungsangeln(Schleppangeln auf Lachse)(als Ausgleich) wird es mal wieder Zeit, und es juckt gewaltig.  Mfg doc040


----------



## prime caster 01 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Blackstar Titanium bretthart ne das auch vol das weiche ding die muste ma mit 200g volle granate duchzien ich sach dir das das kommt einfach nicht nach oben die scheiß dinger wolte mir auch schon ma jemand andrehen ne ne.


----------



## doc040 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Blackstar Titanium bretthart ne das auch vol das weiche ding die muste ma mit 200g volle granate duchzien ich sach dir das das kommt einfach nicht nach oben die scheiß dinger wolte mir auch schon ma jemand andrehen ne ne.


Hallo Primecaster,wusstest du das es von den Blackstars mehrere gibt? Was ist denn für dich eine harte Rute? Kennst du Faps? Du hast an jeder Rute was auszusetzen,vielleicht solltest du mal deine Gewichte ändern? Denn du weisst doch selber das die besten Würfe Mit 175 Gramm geworfen werden,und zwar mit Multirolle und engl. Ruten deren Castingweights sich zwischen 4 und 8 Unzen bewegen oder? Mfg doc040


----------



## fischmäc (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Hallo Boardis,

ich war los und mehr als überrascht.
Ruten , Ruten, Ruten so stand es vor mir am Strand.

...................aber vorweg etwas anderes.

PrimeCaster------Deine Würfe sind legendär und wurden mir von Carsten sogar bestätigt. 220 mtr. Keule, ohne Köder, nur mit Blei. Schnurbogen usw. abgezogen --Hut ab, absoluter Respekt.

Deine Kritik an Produkten kann ich so allerdings nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich bin kein Hochleistungssportler und wäre froh mal eine Brandungsrute aufgeladen zu bekommen.

.................und was soll ich sagen: Ich habe es geschafft.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Auch ich bin jetzt Besitzer von 2 Cormoran Competition. Dazu noch 2 gaile Rollen und jetzt geht es los an die Küste.

Genial finde ich es, das Carsten die Breakaway Bleie hat. Zusammen mit den Greys Vorfächern ein absolutes Highlight.

Mein Tipp an Euch:
Neue Ruten?-----------ab zum FP nach Kiel---------Termin machen und werfen. 
Ich habe gezählt, der hat tatsächlich 20 verschiedene Brandungsruten im Laden vorrätig.
Viele DANK FÜR DIE bERATUNG UND DEN sERVICE:


----------



## degl (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*

Ich hätt mich gewundert, wenns nicht so gut gelaufen wär

gruß degl


----------



## Boedchen (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute kaufen*



fischmac schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Auch ich bin jetzt Besitzer von 2 Cormoran Competition.....



Ein Ganz ganz dickes Grinsen von Mir ^^ 
Gute Wahl


----------

